# COVID-19 By The Numbers, Vaccinated Continue To Be Protected, Majority of Dead and Hospitalized Were Not Vaccinated



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2021)

Data has shown that this is the Pandemic Of The Unvaccinated, proving time and time again that the most people who are seriously ill from COVID-19 infections and are overflowing our hospitals are the unvaccinated.  The majority of people dead from COVID-19, were *not* vaccinated.



> More than 168 million Americans have been fully vaccinated against COVID-19, and just a small fraction have had breakthrough cases that led to hospitalization.
> 
> According to analyses conducted by the Kaiser Family Foundation (KFF) based on data from the Johns Hopkins University COVID-19 Dashboard and the U.S. Department of Health & Human Services, vaccines continue to protect people from severe disease and death due to COVID-19.
> 
> ...



https://www.healthline.com/health-news/covid-19-by-the-numbers-vaccinated-continue-to-be-protected


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2021)

*Updated information about the Pfizer vaccine:*​​CDC Media Statement: CDC Statement Following ACIP Pfizer-BioNTech Vote​ 


> *Media Statement*
> For Immediate Release: Monday, August 30, 2021
> *Contact:* Media Relations
> (404) 639-3286
> ...



https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2021/s0830-pfizer-vote.html


----------



## John cycling (Sep 1, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> this is the Pandemic Of The Unvaccinated, proving time and time again that the most people who are seriously ill from COVID-19 infections and are overflowing our hospitals are the unvaccinated.  The majority of people dead from COVID-19, were not vaccinated.



If that were true, which it isn't, why are you so worried about it.  It seems to me that all the people, not on just here but on other forums as well, who are living in fear are the people who've been getting shot with the vaccinations.  

I never get the poisonous shots, and have zero fear of getting a virus, because I know that people who haven't been shot with any poisons are not dying from them, contrary to *the profit making vaccination corporation news $$$* that everyone dying is healthy because they're healthy and not sick.  

What I think is that a great many of the people who have gotten the shots are in great fear *because they got the shots*, and they are trying to transfer their own fears and blame innocent people who have nothing to do with the bad decisions that they've made.


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2021)

If the CDC told the truth, life would be much simpler -_ "Get the vaccine & don't get Covid."_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2021)

John cycling said:


> If that were true, which it isn't, why are you so worried about it.  It seems to me that all the people, not on just here but on other forums as well, who are living in fear are the people who've been getting shot with the vaccinations.
> 
> I never get the poisonous shots, and have zero fear of getting a virus, because I know that people who haven't been shot with any poisons are not dying from them, contrary to *the profit making vaccination corporation news $$$* that everyone dying is healthy because they're healthy and not sick.
> 
> What I think is that a great many of the people who have gotten the shots are in great fear *because they got the shots*, and they are trying to transfer their own fears and blame innocent people who have nothing to do with the bad decisions that they've made.


That is the truth.  I'm not living in fear, I am only conserned that people like you are still falling for conspiracies and lies and spreading that disinformation.  The shots are not poisonous, the vaccinations are saving lives.  It concerns me when I see my fellow Americans dropping dead from a disease that could be controlled if we all acted responsibly.

If all those brainwashed by the lies and disinformation just stopped to think clearly and get the vaccine themselves, there would be a lot less people in hospitals taking up beds and dying from coronavirus infection.  I'm sure you're a smart man, just take some time and think about this nonsense that you're insisting on.  Hopefully you will start to accept facts and begin to understand what is happening in our country (and around the world).


----------



## Don M. (Sep 1, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> If all those brainwashed by the lies and disinformation just stopped to think clearly.......



Therein lies the problem.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 1, 2021)

It's no longer about "personal choice." Anti-vaxxers are preventing people who want to get vaccinated from doing so.
https://www.ajc.com/politics/politi...te-health-workers/KJBPDZ5NCBHSHPSBUI5IYMNR6U/

They seem to have a death wish or something... totally bizarre behavior. It's mass psychosis.


----------



## John cycling (Sep 1, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not living in fear, I am only conserned that people like you are still falling for conspiracies and lies and spreading that disinformation.
> It concerns me when I see my fellow Americans dropping dead from a disease that could be controlled if we all acted responsibly.



All the lies and disinformation are coming *from the profit making $$$ vaccination companies*. 
In fact, I have not repeated nor spread any of the lies and misinformation that they spread through their media.
Nor have I called you any names or questioned your intelligence.  

If you were really concerned for people, you wouldn't be trying to force people into doing things that they don't want to do, and you wouldn't keep repeating the lies and misinformation being spread *by the vaccination corporations*. 

You tell me to think about these things.  Seriously?  You think you know better than me because you repeat what the vaccination controlled media tells you and I don't?    I honestly sympathize with you and I want everyone including you to be healthy, but that's a personal decision that you and everyone else has to make for yourselves.
===
People who never have any intelligent responses, but instead of that always resort to false claims and personal attacks, are simply showing themselves to be 100 percent wrong.  Watch, and those people will do the same thing again.    

Update:  That's exactly what happened!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> If the CDC told the truth, life would be much simpler -_ "Get the vaccine & don't get Covid."_


What?  How is that the truth?  Initially, when the CDC recommended getting the vaccines, they said it would help protect you from getting COVID-19, and if you did get the virus, it would be more likely not to lead to death or hospitalization.  I had discussions in real life with others, before we actually had appointments to get the vaccine, and everyone knew it wouldn't definitely stop you from getting the coronavirus, but if you did, the symptoms would be milder or you would have no symptoms.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2021)

John cycling said:


> All the lies and disinformation are coming *from the profit making $$$ vaccination companies*.
> In fact, I have not repeated nor spread any of the lies and misinformation that they spread through their media.
> 
> If you were really concerned for people, you wouldn't be trying to force people into doing things that they don't want to do, and you wouldn't keep repeating the lies and misinformation being spread *by the vaccination corporations*.
> ...


If you're paranoid about the media and vaccine companies, you've been manipulated by conspiracy nutters.  I'm not forcing anyone to do anything, but I will tell the truth that the unvaccinated people are the ones who are spreading this virus more aggressively and dying more frequently.  You do what you want, I happen to care about others and want this pandemic to be over and stop seeing Americans burying their dead from the disease.  As long as you stay in your bubble of disinformation, you'll never see reality.  You're entitled to your opinion, but responsible people don't have to agree with you.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 1, 2021)

You know, most days I can just ignore the anti-vaxx nut jobs we see on here and on other sites, and chalk it up to either low intelligence or a desperate plea for attention or to a manifestation of Dunning Kruger or whatever.  But today is not one of those days.  We just got back from the office of one of our beloved doctors, who I knew was in the IC unit of a local hospital, dealing with Covid.  It was confirmed to us today that he had indeed passed away about a week ago.

So, if you are on line spouting your anti-vax nonsense on this and other websites, you should be held criminally liable for every covid death by any un-vaxxed person who has read your post.  You wanna post it, then you should own it, and the consequences that go with it.


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> What?  How is that the truth?  Initially, when the CDC recommended getting the vaccines, they said it would help protect you from getting COVID-19, and if you did get the virus, it would be more likely not to lead to death or hospitalization.  I had discussions in real life with others, before we actually had appointments to get the vaccine, and everyone knew it wouldn't definitely stop you from getting the coronavirus, but if you did, the symptoms would be milder or you would have no symptoms.


The CDC wants _everyone _vaccinated.  You can't expect anyone who's selling a product not to exaggerate its benefits.
You can also expect fear to be used as a sales tool.
I sold home security systems for a few weeks when I was between jobs.  Our sales training was mostly how to use fear.
_"Studies show crime in your area is increasing dramatically.  Our security system will protect you & your family.  Isn't your family worth it?  Why wouldn't you do everything you can to protect your loved ones?"_
I was surprised at how many people didn't ask, _"What study was conducted & who did the study?"  _


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> You know, most days I can just ignore the anti-vaxx nut jobs we see on here and on other sites, and chalk it up to either low intelligence or a desperate plea for attention or to a manifestation of Dunning Kruger or whatever.  But today is not one of those days.  We just got back from the office of one of our doctors, who I knew was in the IC unit of a local hospital, dealing with Covid.  It was confirmed to us today that he had indeed passed away about a week ago.
> 
> So, if you are on line spouting your anti-vax nonsense on this and other websites, you should be held criminally liable for every covid death by any person who has read your post.  You wanna post it, then you should own it, and the consequences that go with it.


You need to own something as well.  Since most doctors are required to be vaccinated as a condition of employment, why haven't you mentioned that instead of spouting off about who you want to blame?  Because if he was vaccinated, that wouldn't fit your asinine narrative?

People who don't trust the Covid vaccine are not "Anti Vaxxers;" that's just a term used by the ignorant.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> You need to own something as well.  Since most doctors are required to be vaccinated as a condition of employment, why haven't you mentioned that instead of spouting off about who you want to blame?  Because if he was vaccinated, that wouldn't fit your asinine narrative?
> 
> People who don't trust the Covid vaccine are not "Anti Vaxxers;" that's just a term used by the ignorant.


The good Doctor's vaccination status in not public information and I see no need to speculate.  That isn't the issue.  The issue is you (yes I mean you) anti-vaxxers who discourage people with lies and misinformation need to step up and own your lies and be held criminally responsible.  What is "ignorant" is trying to deny you anti-vaxx position when you just said you don't trust it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> The CDC wants _everyone _vaccinated.  You can't expect anyone who's selling a product not to exaggerate its benefits.
> You can also expect fear to be used as a sales tool.
> I sold home security systems for a few weeks when I was between jobs.  Our sales training was mostly how to use fear.
> _"Studies show crime in your area is increasing dramatically.  Our security system will protect you & your family.  Isn't your family worth it?  Why wouldn't you do everything you can to protect your loved ones?"_
> I was surprised at how many people didn't ask, _"What study was conducted & who did the study?"  _


Say goodnight to the boogieman under you bed tonight Win.


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> The good Doctor's vaccination status in not public information and I see no need to speculate.  That isn't the issue.  The issue is you (yes I mean you) anti-vaxxers who discourage people with lies and misinformation need to step up and own your lies and be held criminally responsible.  What is "ignorant" is trying to deny you anti-vaxx position when you just said you don't trust it.


Of course you don't want to speculate about the doctor's vaccination status.  As I said, that wouldn't fit your asinine narrative.


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Say goodnight to the boogieman under you bed tonight Win.


As a programmed robot, make sure those metal joints are oiled.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 1, 2021)

the cdc's mission is to promote health. the product you refer to is paid for by the u.s. government. it's part of the constitution "promote the general welfare".those who want to play their silly games of " one-upsmanship" seem to think they have gotten their superior knowledge from a more accurate source..i'm sure that they will continue with their inaccurate and/or duplicitous posts


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> Of course you don't want to speculate about the doctor's vaccination status.  As I said, that wouldn't fit your asinine narrative.


lol - And therein lies the difference between me and you anti-vaxxers.  I don't speculate, and that is all you and the other anti-vaxxers on here do.  

The good Doctor's vaccination status is immaterial.  it is known that folks who are vaxxed can and do die from covid, as well as the unvaxxed. The difference is in the relative likelihood.  I also do not know of any possible co-morbidity issues he may or may not have had.  I don't speculate. And it doesn't change my position that if you and others are spreading lies and  misinformation that puts others at risk, you should be held liable

If you really, really believe the bs you and others post on here, why are you afraid of being held legally accountable for what you are posting?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2021)

I am glad that at least, more and more of the former anti-vaxxers are seeing the light and showing that there is some intelligence at work. The little group that is screaming about the bogeyman (or, horrors, a company making profits, what an idea!) is getting smaller and smaller, both on this forum and among the population.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

If so many unvaccinated people didn't need treatment, then maybe fewer doctors and healthcare professionals would need to risk infection. And why would the vaccination providers, of which Pfizer, Moderna and Johnson and Johnson, want to kill off potential customers for other medicines and vaccines that they produce? I don't think that deceased persons have much need for medicines. And the government certainly doesn't collect taxes from the deceased, nor do politicians get votes from the dead. (Oh wait though,that's a whole other conspiracy, I'd forgotten. Belay my last.)

There's no benefit to anyone except the funeral industries to have people die and they too provide a necessary service. But they don't affect the economy as much as the services that the living need and use. Dead people don't buy groceries, clothing, cars or homes. Dead people don't use electricity or buy gas for their cars. Dead people don't borrrow money for loans and they don't make investments. Dead people have no use for doctors nor hospitals. There's a ripple effect, all down the line, for why "poisoning" people makes no sense. That's a ludicrous position to defend. But defend it some of you will, I have no doubt.


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> lol - And therein lies the difference between me and you anti-vaxxers.  I don't speculate, and that is all you and the other anti-vaxxers on here do.
> 
> The good Doctor's vaccination status is immaterial.  it is known that folks who are vaxxed can and do die from covid, as well as the unvaxxed. The difference is in the relative likelihood.  I also do not know of any possible co-morbidity issues he may or may not have had.  I don't speculate. And it doesn't change my position that if you and others are spreading lies and  misinformation that puts others at risk, you should be held liable
> 
> If you really, really believe the bs you and others post on here, why are you afraid of being held legally accountable for what you are posting?


Since you admit that "Folks who are vaxxed can and do die from Covid, what "Lies" am I spreading?  You are agreeing with me.
I don't trust the safety or usefulness of the Covid vaccine.  That's "spreading a lie?"  Try reading what you post before sending.  You might look more..............educated.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 1, 2021)

John cycling said:


> If that were true, which it isn't, why are you so worried about it.  It seems to me that all the people, not on just here but on other forums as well, who are living in fear are the people who've been getting shot with the vaccinations.
> 
> I never get the poisonous shots, and have zero fear of getting a virus, because I know that people who haven't been shot with any poisons are not dying from them, contrary to *the profit making vaccination corporation news $$$* that everyone dying is healthy because they're healthy and not sick.
> 
> What I think is that a great many of the people who have gotten the shots are in great fear *because they got the shots*, and they are trying to transfer their own fears and blame innocent people who have nothing to do with the bad decisions that they've made.


@John..WELL stated.  I am just baffled that people that are vaccinated continuously push it on unvaccinated people.  Part of it is misleading information from various sources.  Unvaccinated people are not concerned whether or not people are vaccinated.  They do what is best for them and we do what is best for us.  With the vaccine being pushed soooo HARD, if I decided to take the jab, the vaccinated and CDC, etc. has really stated my case in not getting the injection.  Reminds me of a relationship that I know is not good for me but the person continues to push themself on me..making me want to be with them... YIKES!!!


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> lol - And therein lies the difference between me and you anti-vaxxers.  I don't speculate, and that is all you and the other anti-vaxxers on here do.
> 
> The good Doctor's vaccination status is immaterial.  it is known that folks who are vaxxed can and do die from covid, as well as the unvaxxed. The difference is in the relative likelihood.  I also do not know of any possible co-morbidity issues he may or may not have had.  I don't speculate. And it doesn't change my position that if you and others are spreading lies and  misinformation that puts others at risk, you should be held liable
> 
> If you really, really believe the bs you and others post on here, why are you afraid of being held legally accountable for what you are posting?


That's a wonderful idea!  Hold me legally & criminally accountable for what I am posting.  And also for not getting a Covid vaccine.
And you should show written proof that you've been tested for Tuberculosis each time you leave your house or breathe near anyone, since Tuberculosis is airborne.  You should also show proof that you've been tested & vaccinated against all other airborne & contagious diseases, such as:
Mumps
Chickenpox
Diphtheria
Whooping Cough
Measles
Otherwise, you should be held legally & criminally liable.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 1, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> What?  How is that the truth?  Initially, when the CDC recommended getting the vaccines, they said it would help protect you from getting COVID-19, and if you did get the virus, it would be more likely not to lead to death or hospitalization.  I had discussions in real life with others, before we actually had appointments to get the vaccine, and everyone knew it wouldn't definitely stop you from getting the coronavirus, but if you did, the symptoms would be milder or you would have no symptoms.


There seems to be some confusion of terminology. The virus is SARS-COV-2, a corona virus. The disease is Covid 19. The various mutated strains of the virus are distinguished using letters from the Greek alphabet.

When we are close to someone who is infected by this virus the process is the same as for any other virus. The virus is passed from one person to another and enters the body, usually by inhaling airborne particles but we can also pick them up from surfaces or from our own hands which is why cleaning and sanitising is recommended.

Once introduced into the body viruses attach to our cells, then enter into the cells and use our own genetic material to reproduce themselves by the thousands. Individual cells die and burst open, releasing new virus which can infect other cells in our bodies as well as being expelled into the air as we exhale. This is how the virus is able to survive and thrive - by infecting as many people as possible. It is why, in the absence of an effective vaccine or cure, the only defences have been quarantine and social isolation plus mask wearing, PPE, sanitising and deep cleaning.

Our immune systems are activated when T cells in our blood detect foreign organisms. For a new virus the immune response is weak. The  immune system becomes educated either by having the disease or by innoculation with an appropriate vaccine. Not all vaccines are equally effective but those that are approved for use are useful in fighting the infection.

Vaccination is not a shield that prevents the virus entering the body. Only PPE and sanitation can do that. This means that a person who has been vaccinated can still receive the virus from contact with an infected person. For this reason masks are still recommended during a pandemic. However, when a vaccinated person does become infected the now ready immune system has a very good chance of killing the virus quickly before the host exhibits symptoms and before the host becomes sick enough to need hospitalisation or intensive care.

There are people whose immune system is weak and even vaccination may not be enough to help them defeat the viral attack on their body. Age is one cause of a weakened immune system but there are others. Post viral syndrome is another. My daughter in law suffered from post viral syndrome after living in Nepal for a few months. She contracted a form of TB and it caused her to miscarry several times until the doctors worked out what was happening. Survivors of COVID 19 will have a level of natural immunity but it will fade. It doesn't last for the rest of your life. Immunity is reactive, not static. Among the survivors there will also be many people with scarring in their lungs and other residual debilitation. Some will have very problematic post viral syndromes that we haven't encountered before.

We are at war with a microbe and we must use every defence and weapon at hand to defeat it. These include changing our behaviours, using simple barriers to transmission and vaccinating most of the population. Not just 51% but as many as we can.

To defeat any enemy we must be very determined and united in the mission. Remember that lives are at stake and every life is important to someone. No family is willing to sacrifice their loved ones but people on the front line, the nurses, doctors, essential workers are most at risk. They need all of us to do our part.

We will win eventually but the war is not over yet.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 1, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> If you really, really believe the bs you and others post on here, why are you afraid of being held legally accountable for what you are posting?


Not commenting on the vax facts, but there is absolutely no legal liability for any poster, pro or con.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

One infected person can infect many others. Vaccination keeps the numbers down. For every one person who does not become infected, potentially hundreds, maybe even more, are protected from infection as well. Here's a video explaining how it spreads.






Covid doesn't necessarily affect only YOU, it potentially affects us ALL!


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 2, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Not commenting on the vax facts, but there is absolutely no legal liability for any poster, pro or con.



Currently, no.  But there should be.  People who spread half truths, misinformation and outright lies should have to accept responsibility for the damage they do.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> Since you admit that "Folks who are vaxxed can and do die from Covid, what "Lies" am I spreading?  You are agreeing with me.
> I don't trust the safety or usefulness of the Covid vaccine.  That's "spreading a lie?"  Try reading what you post before sending.  You might look more..............educated.


Just go back and read your own posts.  I am not alone in calling you out as an anti-vaxxer, and spreading lies, misinformation, and half truths. 


win231 said:


> That's a wonderful idea!  Hold me legally & criminally accountable for what I am posting.  And also for not getting a Covid vaccine.
> And you should show written proof that you've been tested for Tuberculosis each time you leave your house or breathe near anyone, since Tuberculosis is airborne.  You should also show proof that you've been tested & vaccinated against all other airborne & contagious diseases, such as:
> Mumps
> Chickenpox
> ...


The time may come when states will mandate vaccination for everyone, and the SCOTUS long ago ruled that they had that right. I pray for that day, but until then, you and the other anti-vaxxers should at least be held criminally liable for the lies and misinformation you post. 

And all the other items you raised are just a feeble, impotent attempt at distraction.


----------



## Jennina (Sep 2, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> . Reminds me of a relationship that I know is not good for me but the person continues to push themself on me..making me want to be with them


Maybe it has something to do with your name?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2021)

I just made an appt for the flu shot and the covid booster (3rd) both, for Sept 11.


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

It's the same here as well, most people who have died from Covid are not vaccinated or have had one vaccine only, with underlying medical conditions.


----------



## win231 (Sep 2, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Just go back and read your own posts.  I am not alone in calling you out as an anti-vaxxer, and spreading lies, misinformation, and half truths.
> 
> The time may come when states will mandate vaccination for everyone, and the SCOTUS long ago ruled that they had that right. I pray for that day, but until then, you and the other anti-vaxxers should at least be held criminally liable for the lies and misinformation you post.
> 
> And all the other items you raised are just a feeble, impotent attempt at distraction.


I suggest you keep praying.     
And speaking of distraction, when are you scheduling appointments to test for all the diseases I listed?
Otherwise, you should be held criminally liable.


----------



## Brookswood (Sep 3, 2021)

Speaking of numbers:

Here is some new information from England regarding the effectivness of the vaccines used there. And it is good news!

https://assets.publishing.service.g...le/1014926/Technical_Briefing_22_21_09_02.pdf

A study done in the latter half of August  (16th - 29th) compared the number of hospital admissions per million people.  The age group was 50+.   Non vaccinated people were 11x more likely to end up in the hospital with Covid.

Here are the numbers.  This is per one million people in each group over a two week period. Delta was the primary variant by far.

Fully Vaccinated - 42
Partially Vaccinated (1 shot)  - 95
Non Vaccinated - 442

Here are the numbers for Deaths per million:

Fully Vaccinated - 20
Partially Vaccinated (1 shot)  - 64
Non Vaccinated - 158

The vaccines are keeping a lot of people out of the hospital and alive.


----------

